# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات وعيوب جوال LG Optimus L3 E400

## mohamed73

ال جي اوبتيموس ال ثري هاتف جديد من شركة ال جي لمتوسطي الدخل حيث يمتاز  موبايل LG Optimus L3 بمواصفاته المعقولة يأتي بكاميرا 3.15 ميجا بكسل  وذاكرة داخلية 1 جيجا ويأتي بنظام اندرويد خبز الزنجبيل     *LG Optimus L3 E400*    *مواصفات ال جي اوبتيموس ال ثري - LG Optimus L3 Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 1 GB
الذاكرة العشوائية 384MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 3.15 MP
تركيز تلقائي
إمكانية تصوير فيديو      البطارية
البطارية 1500 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
معالج بسرعة 800 MHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة TFT  باللمس بحجم 3.2 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
دقة الشاشة 240x320 pixels
وزن الجهاز 119 جرام
سمك الجهاز 11.7 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / 	HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل LG Optimus L3*
لاتوجد كاميرا أمامية
لا توجد تفنية NFC
دقة الشاشة ضعيفة
الكاميرا ضعيفة
ولكن هذه العيوب لا تعتبر عيوبا وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص ثمن الهاتف     *سعر ال جي اوبتيموس ال ثري Optimus L3 - اسعار LG Optimus L3 prices*
سعر LG L3 بالدولار : 151 دولار امريكي
سعر LG Optimus L3 بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 95 جنيه استرليني
سعر LG Optimus L3 في السعودية : تقريبا 565 ريال سعودي
سعر LG Optimus L3 في مصر : تقريبا 905 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء     *صور ال جي اوبتيموس ال ثري , LG Optimus L3 images*    
LG Optimus L3 
ال جي اوبتيموس l3

----------

